# Montepulciano



## JohnT (Dec 13, 2016)

In 2014, I did a test run of Montepulciano. It was only a 54 liter demijohn that I ended up splitting with the older brother. 

It turned out fantastic, so this year, I upped it to 200 liters (split between me and my older brother). Just took a taste of it last Friday.....

HOLY HOPPING SNOT!!!!! Did this wine turn out great!! 

I used my usual nutrient cocktail, rc212 yeast, high end fermentation temp was 89 degrees, MLF (in series) with CH16, and a light treatment of XOV oak (1/2 pound of 4" x 4" squares). 

The MLF is complete (noted soft and buttery). Although the wine is lighter in color the hearty body on this wine was amazing. The balance of flavors was unbelievable! The only (very minor) fault in this wine was that it was just slightly overly tannic. This is to be expected in a wine that is only 3 months old. 

Sorry to brag folks. For my tastes, I have nailed it! I think that this is the goal for every member here. 

I am so happy. I can not wait to have my brother do a tank tasting on this one. Of course, I will kid him by telling him that he only gets 2 cases (LOL). 

I tried to get a pic showing the level of color. This is the best I could do with my crappy cell phone.....


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2016)

Isn't it great when a plan comes together. Congrats. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 13, 2016)

I do not know if a whole lot of folks have tried this grape (Montepulciano). In future, If you do run across it, pick some up and give it a try!


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 13, 2016)

A great choice! I've done several batches (Italian-Mosto Bello juice buckets) which have disappeared rather quickly!! A "Best Kept Secret"


----------



## Throwdown (Dec 13, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> A great choice! I've done several batches (Italian-Mosto Bello juice buckets) which have disappeared rather quickly!! A "Best Kept Secret"



I have one that I did in October... currently in MLF. Can't wait for the year-ish time frame to come around to enjoy it!


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 13, 2016)

I just bottled a kit (maybe WineExpert) after about 8 months of aging time. It was amazing at bottling time. I can't wait for a bit of bottle time to give that one a taste.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 13, 2016)

Montepulciano - the problem, as I see it, is that I'd first have to learn to pronounce it before I could try to make it.
Mike


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 13, 2016)

Very easy to say. Here is a video to help you.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbSxTXMzkg8[/ame]

Or if you prefer - mon tae pul chee AH noh


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 13, 2016)

Kraffty said:


> Montepulciano - the problem, as I see it, is that I'd first have to learn to pronounce it before I could try to make it.
> Mike



Monty-P works for me


----------



## Bubba1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thats my favorite wine I make it every year. I keep in mind that if I don't make it I will wish I had.These are last years grapes.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 13, 2016)

cmason1957 said:


> Very easy to say. Here is a video to help you.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbSxTXMzkg8
> 
> Or if you prefer - mon tae pul chee AH noh



Very nice! I came across this one when I first learned about Aglianico del Vulture. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6PhkzpsmZc[/ame]


----------



## JohnT (Dec 14, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> Monty-P works for me


 
Actually, the brother and I have started to call it "The Full Monte".


----------



## Morris (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi John, I have made the big M for a number of years. Oldest is 2009 which I opened a bottle for Thanksgiving....fabulous. Another is Amarone or Ripasso that are quite good. Regards


----------



## AkTom (Dec 21, 2016)

You guys kill me. Shipping is outrageous to Alaska. Obviously I need
To move...


----------



## JohnT (Dec 21, 2016)

AkTom said:


> You guys kill me. Shipping is outrageous to Alaska. Obviously I need
> To move...


 

Doesn't the state dividend offset the shipping costs?


----------



## AkTom (Dec 21, 2016)

I guess I need to start budgeting that in... with grand daughters in Missouri and other things, my PFD gets consumed pretty quickly.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 21, 2016)

"Holy Hopping Snot"

So glad I wasn't drinking my coffee when I read this... made me laugh out loud.


----------

